# Smiths Watches



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi All,

I wasnâ€™t into Smiths watches as Iâ€™m primarily a Dennison collector but some months ago I bought a Smiths DeLuxe from this very forum â€" mainly because I wanted an early Dennison Aquatite case:-




























What fascinated me about this little watch was itâ€™s history and to be quite honest, quality (I wasnâ€™t expecting that). This little DeLuxe is the same model and case that went to the top of Everest along with a Rolex in 1953. Itâ€™s nearly 60 years old and yet it keeps time to within 5 sec/day. OK the plating is going a bit but generally it is in lovely condition. I was thinking about getting it re-plated but I now think that would take away some of its character.

But what I have really been looking out for - and for ages - is a good condition *gold* Dennison Aquatite and last week this turned up:-




























It is exactly the same case as the steel one (Dennisonâ€™s case ref 12880) but again it comes with a lovely Smiths movement â€" this time a 19J Imperial. The timekeeping is not quite as good but still within 30 sec/day (it may need a service). Perhaps the strangest thing about these Smiths watches is that they seem so undervalued â€" this gold one has a case that weighs 19 gm and yet I paid significantly less than the scrap value for it.

I think I am becoming a bit of a Smiths convert!!

Cheers


----------



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

Love them. They are both lovely watches.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Lovely watches those.

Being a poor feller and what with the exchange rate, I can only afford Welsh Smiths.



















... but the De Luxe and Imperial remain on my wish list.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey Chascomm, Do your two have screw backs (rather than clip backs) - if so then they are probably Dennison Aquatite cases and if they have a case reference and serial number, then I'd love to know (pm me if you like) as I'll include them on the Dennison database that I'm compiling.

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

aroma said:


> Hey Chascomm, Do your two have screw backs (rather than clip backs) - if so then they are probably Dennison Aquatite cases and if they have a case reference and serial number, then I'd love to know (pm me if you like) as I'll include them on the Dennison database that I'm compiling.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andrew


Dennison Aquatite back on Avia


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Despite that it is only the caseback that is marked Aquatite, the whole case is a Dennison - you can tell by the shape of the lugs - compare it with my Smiths DeLuxe above. The reference number on the caseback dates it to around 1952.

Anyone else have one of these?????


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

aroma said:


> Hey Chascomm, Do your two have screw backs (rather than clip backs) - if so then they are probably Dennison Aquatite cases and if they have a case reference and serial number, then I'd love to know (pm me if you like) as I'll include them on the Dennison database that I'm compiling.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andrew


Unfortunately no; they're both snap-ons. Aquatite would probably be overkill at this price point.

My guess is that the cases on mine were either made in-house at Anglo-Celtic where the movement was made and cased-up, or else next door at the Enfield clock factory. I vaguely recall reading something about the cases for the Anglo-Celtic PY pocket watches (Smith Empire and Ingersoll Triumph) being made by Enfield. And I think Enfield moved from England to Wales not long before Anglo-Celtic was set up.

(somebody please correct me if I've got that hopelessly wrong)


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

aroma said:


> Despite that it is only the caseback that is marked Aquatite, the whole case is a Dennison - you can tell by the shape of the lugs - compare it with my Smiths DeLuxe above. The reference number on the caseback dates it to around 1952.
> 
> Anyone else have one of these?????


Thanks for the info Andrew, it's not often I can get a reasonably definitive date for any of my old 40's and 50's stuff.

John


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

aroma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wasnâ€™t into Smiths watches as Iâ€™m primarily a Dennison collector but some months ago I bought a Smiths DeLuxe from this very forum â€" mainly because I wanted an early Dennison Aquatite case:-
> 
> ...


nice bit of history there for both Woody and me-enjoy.


----------

